# Anyone out there ride the 2006 Litespeed Siena yet?



## Lamdog

Wanted to know some impressions and review from others before diving in ... thanks all!


----------



## ProudDaddy

*My Initial Review*

I'm not a racer, but I'd consider myself a strong, aggressive, and knowledgable recreational rider, in training for my first Triple Bypass so take this review fwiw. 

I've put about 600 miles on my 2006 "Dura Ace" Siena. That is Litespeed's "Dura Ace" kit, which is really ultegra brakes, cassette, chain, and fsa crankset. I swapped the cane creek headset to CK and the crappy carbon fsa post to thomson. No bike shops here had the "Pro" build kit in stock (for any Litespeed) as I suppose most people are content with the half DA kit. This is probably just a way LS makes more money, but the pro kit is much more expensive and I'm not sure there is proportionate cost/benefit gain. Depends on your budget to save a few ounces.

I also test road the 2006 Vortex and Tuscany with same builds. On limited test rides, the Vortex felt a bit quicker and more responsive under me, but not enough to justify the extra cost (but like I said, I'm not a racer, although Team DFL is riding the 2006 Siena fwiw). Without an extended ride on the Vortex, I cannot compare the extended impact of the 6/4 versus the 3/2. I very much preferred the compact frameset of the Siena over the Tuscany. For comparison, I also test road the 2005 Siena and Vortex. JMO, but the 2006 Siena felt better than the 2005 Vortex, and I would not recommend the 2005 Siena to anyone. The 2006 Siena is a completely re-designed bike and should probably have a different name.

Having my mind set on a ti bike, I decided to give Moots a try before pulling the trigger on the Siena. This probably will offend a lot of people, but neither the Vamoots or Compact felt as quick or stiff as the Siena. However, I'd give Moots the edge in smooth buttery ride feel. I'd compare the Moots to a Lexus and the Siena to a BMW, and I own an M3 so take that with a grain.

Now, after 600 miles, I can say the 2006 Siena is a very stiff ti bike with excellent power transfer, and is fast. This past weekend I logged north of 100 miles and 10,000 feet of elevation. At about 17 pounds, my medium build Siena is not a weight weenie climbing machine, but it is no porker either, and it can scoot up the hills with most bikes. The latest version of the Real Design Ultrasphere wheelset is lite (1365 grams total) and somewhat stiff, but I'd prefer an even stiffer wheelset for out of the saddle ripping uphill and sprinting in the flats. That said, with my 165 dressed pounds and 12-25 cassette, I still hang with the big boys on 50 mph descents.

A weight weenie could easily drop 1 or 2 pounds. Upgrades that could be done to lower weight: stem, bars, and post are heavy aluminum, provided Fizik Aliante "Sport" Ti saddle is definitely not the lightest, fsa slk crankset would not have been my first choice, wheels, and ultegra parts. And all these parts are different on the "Pro" build kit, but I'd probably choose differently on most.

My recommendation: test as many bikes as you can for fit and feel. The 2006 Siena is a great all around bike for the aggressive rider like me but no one bike is for everyone. A proper fit will always be the essential ingredient to riding comfort and minimizing the aches and pains. 

Happy Riding!


----------



## Lamdog

Prouddaday, thank you for the very detailed report. I'm riding a LS Teramo now and enjoy it ride very much. Can't really beat it for the price. I tested the 05 Siena, it was "okay" but didn't really "move" me. Not that much better than the Teramo, and it had two things that really bothered me ... the carbon rear and the integrated head. I have heard too many problems with them. You're right the 06 Siena is completely different from the 05. Seriously considering the upgrade to the 06 Siena, but unfortunately my LBS don't have one built up. I need to search for a LBS that do have one to test ride first. Thanks for the review!

Oh, by the way, I drive a 2002 BMW M3 myself. Just thought it was kind'a funny you brought it up


----------



## Lamdog

ProudDaddy, what size Siena do you have? I guess how tall are you also? Just wondering how you fit on the bike. I'm 5'-9.5" and seem to fit the ML well ... guy at the shop said I'd probably fit a M or ML.


----------



## ProudDaddy

Lamdog said:


> ProudDaddy, what size Siena do you have? I guess how tall are you also? Just wondering how you fit on the bike. I'm 5'-9.5" and seem to fit the ML well ... guy at the shop said I'd probably fit a M or ML.


I'm 5'-6.5" with a long torso relative to inseam and fit best on a M. I know someone about my height riding an S but an S was just too small for my body type. ML sounds like it could fit you, but I'd definitely try different sizes if you can. Fit will depend on your body type. I was able to have a bike fitter show me what was going on while I pedaled on a trainer in front of mirrors. Good luck!


----------



## Asahi

I have a 2006 Sienna. I've had it for about 3 weeks and upgraded from an AL/Carbon Klein Aura with 9 spd Dura Ace.

Mine is a Dura Ace build but I worked with a friend that works at Litespeed and he helped me get some custom changes to the build. I have full Dura Ace except for the brakes. I have a Thomson Seatpost and Stem with a Ritchey WCS Aluminum bar. And I got the new Fulcrum Speed1 Wheels that ill be coming with the Dura Ace pro builds soon in place of the Ksyriums.

I have logged about 100 miles and it is an awesome feel. I much prefer a compact geometry and hve found this bike to feel very responsive. I'm not sure if it is the geometry or the change from AL/Carbon to Ti. It is still and accellerates very well. We ride with and have race team members that are Litespeed employees and I've not heard one of them even pause before saying "The Sienna is the best bike in our lineup". 

I am 5' 10" and I am riding a M. I am using a 110mm stem and am very comfortable on it. If you are over 5'10" I'd go with a ML but anyone 5'10 or under unless oddly proportioned should fit on a Medium. If you are near Chattanooga I am sure the local Litespeed Dealer or even one of the Litespeed reps could get you a bike to try.

Trey


----------



## WildBill

*I have 05 siena !*

I bought the bike to take to France for the tour (06). I wanted something nice but replaceable. I bought it on ebay ! Built it up with record 10 speed. I have to say the bike has been fantastic. It climbs , sprints , all day comfort in the rollers and flats. It has been an impressive steed. It was my first compact frame, built up, the bars and seat are in the same location as my Colnago. I was even in the 50 + mph range on a few descents, rock solid tracking, reminded me of my volkl all-star ski's, total point and shoot. It is a quicker handling bike than some but always a confident tracking bike. The geometry i was told is the same as the Vortex, but as some one else stated earlier the Seina may be the better bike for the money. If I had my choice I would go with the 06, like the idea of the ti seat stays. I may even upgrade to the 06. Its worth a solid look ! 

FYI - 6' , 190lbs.


----------



## LyncStar

ProudDaddy said:


> in training for my first Triple Bypass so take this review fwiw.
> 
> I would not recommend the 2005 Siena to anyone.


Did you ride the Triple this year? Also, why wouldn't you recommend the '05 Siena? What's the prob with it?


----------



## ProudDaddy

Yeah, I rode the triple, start to finish. Wish I would have had waterproof chain lube (and socks). Otherwise, the Siena performed great. I put over 2,000 miles on it this year and it has held up well so far. Not a ton of miles, but I pretty much switched to my mountain bike after the triple. Only surprise to me has been the loosening of bolts and screws (not sure if this is related to the ti frame or the new bike breaking in); I have had to tighten headset, crank bolt, and water bottle screws each a couple times. I had two flat tires all summer. 

My conclusion so far is that you won't find Tom Danielson going for a record hill climb with this bike, but the '06 Siena is a great all around bike, for the demanding rec rider or racer.

IMO: From test rides only, the '05 Siena did not have the stiffness or responsiveness of the '06 (and I don't like the carbon seat stays on '05). In my test rides, the '06 felt like a race bike and the '05 did not. That's all.


----------



## estone2

Lamdog said:


> Wanted to know some impressions and review from others before diving in ... thanks all!


I rented one in Colorado with a Compact crankset.
It was really supple, and stiff. I took it on a climb in Rocky Mtn National Park that was 11 miles of one way, crazy-steep dirt road climbing. (I was stupid and thought it would get paved... or less steep... heh...)

I was not sore at all, and got up to 11 or 12000 feet just fine (for reference's sake, I live in Illinois, with NO climbing, bridges are my climbs, no joke, and I live at 2300 feet or so.), with no discomfort on the bike. I then rode the bike back down, and hit 59mph. The bike was not remotely sketchy, handled very smoothly and predictably, and handled very calmly; even at 59mph I was not uncomfortable, on a curvy mountain road.

The wheels are smooth, fast rolling, and all that great stuff. The gruppo is great. The two gripes I had about the bike were that there was 1) Not much drop on the bike (it was a rental with only an inch or so of drop, and I'm a drop maniac), and 2) The Aliante saddle does get a bit uncomfortable for me at least. I like less padding, and the ability to move around more. However, it was only a bit uncomfortable, and it wasn't a major discomfort in any way - I could have done 50 more miles.
-estone2


----------

